# Stoner Furs



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Come on, I can't be the only stoner fur on this site.
And for those who will give me shit, were I come from, weed is considered an herb, so I don't wanna hear about it. If you don't like it, don't read this thread.
Anyways, why do you like weed? What is your favourite Strain? What is your favourite method of using it?

1- because it gives me amazing art and story ideas, and epiphanies on life
2- my favourite...hmmm, torn between Hashberry Trainwreck and Mr. Nice.
3-Gravity Bong


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Stoners are retarded.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

I tried weed. Didn't like it.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stoners are retarded.


 
Really? Where's your proof?
Me and my friends who all smoke passed high school this year with 3. somethings each. We're in college, and we're passing.
So yeah, don't talk about things you don't know about. Makes you look ignorant.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

All stoners are eco-terrorists.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I tried weed. Didn't like it.


 
Well, thank you for your opinion that, unlike the person above, didn't resort to childish name-calling. It is appreciated!


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> All stoners are eco-terrorists.


 
And how do you figure that?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Really? Where's your proof?
> Me and my friends who all smoke passed high school this year with 3. somethings each. We're in college, and we're passing.
> So yeah, don't talk about things you don't know about. Makes you look ignorant.


Because they post on the internet about how cool it is to do drugs and break the law.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 24, 2009)

I tried it a few times and liked it but I don't know enough about it to have a favourite strain.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

You know you did made a fatal mistake. 

Did you seriously want us to take a thread about illegal drugs seriously?

On the bright side, selling it makes you alot of money.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to smoke but I don't anymore cause it's not worth the money or the short term memory loss.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Because they post on the internet about how cool it is to do drugs and break the law.


the systems keeping us down _maaannnnnnn_


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> And how do you figure that?



They also fund the Al-Quaeda, so that makes you a terrorist too.

Don't support Terrorism!


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Well, thank you for your opinion that, unlike the person above, didn't resort to childish name-calling. It is appreciated!


Meh, if you like, go ahead and use it. It just wasn't for me, I didn't like the effect it gave me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to your thread.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Because they post on the internet about how cool it is to do drugs and break the law.


 
In case you didn't read it, let me repeat it- Where I'm from, it's an HERB. Is garlic illegal? It isn't, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't resort to such immature name-calling.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> In case you didn't read it, let me repeat it- Where I'm from, it's an HERB. Is garlic illegal? It isn't, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't resort to such immature name-calling.


Just because it's an herb, doesn't mean it isn't a drug.  Nice logic.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> You know you did made a fatal mistake.
> 
> Did you seriously want us to take a thread about illegal drugs seriously?
> 
> On the bright side, selling it makes you alot of money.


 

1-Not a drug
2-How many times must I say this? Where I'm from it's an HERB.
3-I don't sell it. Just use it.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> In case you didn't read it, let me repeat it- Where I'm from, it's an HERB. Is garlic illegal? It isn't, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't resort to such immature name-calling.


In their defense, people don't smoke garlic.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> In case you didn't read it, let me repeat it- Where I'm from, it's an HERB. Is garlic illegal? It isn't, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't resort to such immature name-calling.



In AmeriKKKa, it's an illegal substance that can have you going to jail for about 6 months if you are found of being in possession of it.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> 1-Not a drug
> 2-How many times must I say this? Where I'm from it's an HERB.
> 3-I don't sell it. Just use it.


It's a illegal herb, that can be used as a drug.

Therefore it's a illegal drug?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> 1-Not a drug
> 2-How many times must I say this? Where I'm from it's an HERB.
> 3-I don't sell it. Just use it.


How the hell do you justify weed not being a drug?


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They also fund the Al-Quaeda, so that makes you a terrorist too.
> 
> Don't support Terrorism!


 
Considering I get my weed from a friend who grows it himself and keeps the money to himself, I highly doubt I am in any way supporting terrorism.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How the hell do you justify weed not being a drug?


cus its a herb obv


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 24, 2009)

Screw that. I'm having enough trouble trying to pass school as it is without that kinda shit.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

WHY'S THE SYSTEM ALWAYS KEEPIN ME DOWN MAN ITS LIKE THEY'RE AFTER MEEEEEEE


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Considering I get my weed from a friend who grows it himself and keeps the money to himself, I highly doubt I am in any way supporting terrorism.



TERRORIST!!!!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2009)

one time i thought i was high but i was just tired


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In AmeriKKKa, it's an illegal substance that can have you going to jail for about 6 months if you are found of being in possession of it.


 
Now are you accusing me of being in the KKK?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Now are you accusing me of being in the KKK?


You just proved my first statement.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Now are you accusing me of being in the KKK?


now are you taking the internet too seriously


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

*head wardrobe*

(My computer is in a wardrobe)


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *head wardrobe*
> 
> (My computer is in a wardrobe)


your computer is in nar-

no that shit sucks


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *head wardrobe*
> 
> (My computer is in a wardrobe)


Is there a lion and a witch in there?


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> TERRORIST!!!!


 
Since I've made a point you can't argue, you resort to just name calling. Mature. 
Maybe the pothead is actually a really nice person, and people are just too childish to give her a chance, and instead label her evil. Whatever. No scale off my back.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Since I've made a point you can't argue, you resort to just name calling. Mature.
> Maybe the pothead is actually a really nice person, and people are just too childish to give her a chance, and instead label her evil. Whatever. No scale off my back.


You just proved my first point again.

No one ever said you were mean or evil.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

only butthurt and uptight


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Is there a lion and a witch in there?


Well if you count me as the witch, yes.


----------



## Barak (Sep 24, 2009)

Herb is for Wuss afraid of life


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well if you count me as the witch, yes.


Do you weigh as much as a duck?


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

real witches have no toes


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Do you weigh as much as a duck?


No. It's a magic wardrobe.


Holsety said:


> real witches have no toes


Real witches have deep purple eyes.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Since I've made a point you can't argue, you resort to just name calling. Mature.
> Maybe the pothead is actually a really nice person, and people are just too childish to give her a chance, and instead label her evil. Whatever. No scale off my back.



TERRORIST!! EVIL ARAB!!

SOCIALIST!!!!

 lol obvious trolling and your serious responses makes my anus bleed.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. It's a magic wardrobe.


You aren't a witch then. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU


----------



## Thatch (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> In case you didn't read it, let me repeat it- Where I'm from, it's an HERB. Is garlic illegal? It isn't, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't resort to such immature name-calling.



I never met anyone who smokes garlic. I wonder why.

ITT: BAWWW they call being a stoner bad! I'm the only one so no one understands me! How vile!


----------



## Barak (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> TERRORIST! EVIL ARAB!
> 
> SOCIALIST!!!!
> 
> lol obvious trolling and your serious responses makes my anus bleed.




WHERE !!!

*Grab is Magic Shotgun*


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You aren't a witch then.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU


But I have the hat, the robe, and everything


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well if you count me as the witch, yes.



What about a White Bitch?


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I never met anyone who smokes garlic. I wonder why.


puff puff pass

wake up with garlic breath


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Holsety said:


> puff puff pass
> 
> wake up with garlic breath



Smoke Garlic in a Bong.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You aren't a witch then.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU



he is a witch i tell you, he turned me into a newt. *silence and staring* i got better.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> But I have the hat, the robe, and everything


You're obviously a warlock.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Smoke Garlic in a Bong.



I'm totally in.


----------



## Barak (Sep 24, 2009)

_Im so hiiiigh maaaaan.... _

The only thing a Stoner will said that is true...


----------



## Holsety (Sep 24, 2009)

Get high while making your house smell like an Italian restaurant

fuck yeah


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're obviously a warlock.


Meh, close enough. This fits with my already morbid attire anyway.


Holsety said:


> puff puff pass
> 
> wake up with garlic breath


"Son, what are you guys doing in there? It sounds like you're smoking drugs! I smell garlic..." - Mother
"Oh it's okay Mom, we're just cooking some spaghetti with extra garlic!"


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'm totally in.



Should we pop in a few sprigs of Rosemary?
Then we'll be really fucked up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stoners are retarded.



Agreed.



GothDragon666 said:


> Really? Where's your proof?
> Me and my friends who all smoke passed high school this year with 3. somethings each. We're in college, and we're passing.
> So yeah, don't talk about things you don't know about. Makes you look ignorant.



My brother is proof dude.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Should we pop in a few sprigs of Rosemary?
> Then we'll be really fucked up.


Dude, thyme.

SO HARDCOAR


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

So who wants to go cheesing later ?


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

What would happen if you smoked coffee?

Damn, that may have some awesome results.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Come on, I can't be the only stoner fur on this site.
> And for those who will give me shit, were I come from, weed is considered an herb, so I don't wanna hear about it. If you don't like it, don't read this thread.
> Anyways, why do you like weed? What is your favourite Strain? What is your favourite method of using it?
> 
> ...



Weed is not a herb, herbs don't make you fucked outa ya head, drugs do, where ever you come from is also retarded and dumb.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> TERRORIST!! EVIL ARAB!!
> 
> SOCIALIST!!!!
> 
> lol obvious trolling and your serious responses makes my anus bleed.


 
Where do i join the anti Al-Queda Assault forces of yours.

*Salutes and puts Insult Rifle 1.2 on safe*

And Lulz at wut u did there below socialist.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Weed is not a herb, herbs don't make you fucked outa ya head, drugs do, where ever you come from is also retarded and dumb.



Actually, they do. Medical herbs contain drugs, sometimes strong ones.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone wanna lick toads?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Anyone wanna lick toads?


 
I'm in.

Share that will ya.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Share that will ya.



After that, we can pick some shrooms and go look for some midly poisonous snakes.
After that, we'll be soo fucked!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Anyone wanna lick toads?


Nah, I'm just going to rub their poison on my dick.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nah, I'm just going to rub their poison on my dick.



.....
Really now?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....
> Really now?


I wouldn't be against people actually doing that.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nah, I'm just going to rub their poison on my dick.


I fucking love Cracked.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 24, 2009)

ITT: DURGS ARE KOOL


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacu said:


> ITT: DURGS ARE KOOL


No, ITT: OP is easily trolled and confused.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> In case you didn't read it, let me repeat it- Where I'm from, it's an HERB. Is garlic illegal? It isn't, so I would appreciate it if you wouldn't resort to such immature name-calling.



ITS A DRUG herbs don't fuck ya head up.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ITS A DRUG herbs don't fuck ya head up.


Actually some of them do. Do your research.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> After that, we can pick some shrooms and go look for some midly poisonous snakes.
> After that, we'll be soo fucked!



It is legal to pick shrooms in the UK, only time the cops can bust ya is if they catch you cooking them.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> 1- because it gives me amazing art and story ideas, and epiphanies on life



Question is, do you do something _useful_ with your epiphanies and your life? Or do you choose to pick a horribly hilarious "boo-I'm-goth-look-how-scary-and-unique-I-am-just-like-5*10^67-goths-in-the-world", then post on a furry forum about taking drugs and making an ass of yourself?

Conclusion: Don't do drugs, kids. It's bad for your brain. And the sarcasm-o-meter.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

STOP IT! YOU'RE GIVING US POTHEADS A BAD NAME!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

The only thing the OP's art and stories would involve is pink elephants >.>


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> After that, we can pick some shrooms and go look for some midly poisonous snakes.
> After that, we'll be soo fucked!


 
Sweet we might get hurt or even have death as a result of a stupid action while high,Or! Death by overdose! 

ISN'T THAT FUCKING SWEET!?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is legal to pick shrooms in the UK, only time the cops can bust ya is if they catch you cooking them.



lol
Really?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Sweet we might get hurt or even have death as a result of a stupid action while high,Or! Death by overdose!
> 
> ISN'T THAT FUCKING SWEET!?



YEAH!!! *High fives*

That would totally be sweet!!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only thing the OP's art and stories would involve is pink elephants >.>



Do not forget Sparklypoos.
They only come when you are really fried.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Sweet we might get hurt or even have death as a result of a stupid action while high,Or! Death by overdose!
> 
> ISN'T THAT FUCKING SWEET!?



You probably take more of a risk driving a car.  I actually know people who have gotten hurt by those (but not by shrooms)

Also, you can't overdose on them.

If you're really concerned get a sitter


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do not forget Sparklypoos.
> They only come when you are really fried.



Lol.

I know what weed can do to someone after it is used for a long period of time, my brother was a heavy user, hell, when he was on it i might aswell of been talking to the bedroom door, would of got more sense out of the door.


----------



## Slade (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm surprised Wolf_Bone isn't here yet.

Then again, he's probably stoned off his ass. And dead. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Slade said:


> I'm surprised Wolf_Bone isn't here yet.
> 
> Then again, he's probably stoned off his ass. And dead. :V



I am surprised not to have seen Harley here yet.


----------



## Dass (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd yell at you, but I recently decided I'm going to stop caring. Just don't drive high or get me 2nd hand high and I won't care if you go and destroy your *insert anatomical part being destroyed here*.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> You probably take more of a risk driving a car. I actually know people who have gotten hurt by those (but not by shrooms)
> 
> Also, you can't overdose on them.
> 
> If you're really concerned get a sitter


 
I Take more risks riding sports motorcycle(s) Daily,i don't care,
Speed,Adrenaline,smooth cornering at high angle,Knee down,It gets me the kicks.
I know its a 50% chance it'll get me killed someday but i love it,fuck cars,unless you wanna get drifting,Motorcycles dominate.

And no. Not the lowriders,not the harley davidsons and chopper bullshit.

Sports all the way.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> I'd yell at you, but I recently decided I'm going to stop caring. Just don't drive high or get me 2nd hand high and I won't care if you go and destroy your *insert anatomical part being destroyed here*.



I have been stoned before from second hand smoke, I sat in a room full of potheads when they smokeboxed it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

I've resorted to it once or twice to keep my nerves from going batshit.

But I'm not "proud" of that, like you seem to be.
There's no reason to be.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've resorted to it once or twice to keep my nerves from going batshit.
> 
> But I'm not "proud" of that, like you seem to be.
> There's no reason to be.


 
^This


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've resorted to it once or twice to keep my nerves from going batshit.
> 
> But I'm not "proud" of that, like you seem to be.
> There's no reason to be.


I can see "Pothead Pride" parades next to the furry pride parades sometime in the future.  

The future is bleak, my friends.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've resorted to it once or twice to keep my nerves from going batshit.
> 
> But I'm not "proud" of that, like you seem to be.
> There's no reason to be.



Agreed.

In honesty, I have smoked it/ingested it a few times, but after awhile it became pointless for me to do it.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In honesty, I have smoked it/ingested it a few times, but after awhile it became pointless for me to do it.


Smoke that peace pipe, Zeke.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Now, I'll be serious (seeing as I have been in a hyper, bouncy mood all night) I can just about tolerate people smoking weed, I don't agree with it, but I can tolerate it. Considering what other drugs do to people weed is quite tame in comparison.

I know people irl who smoke it (brother has actually given it up now, but he was a heavy user of it) I often repair bicycles for one of my lil bro's freind and parent, and the parent and a lot of visitors smoke weed (Yes I have two younger bros just to confuse you all) and to be honest, being around weed smokers does not bother me, cause I take the attitude "If that's what they want to do, fine by me" to most things in life, with the exception of a few things.

But, I agree with Vaelarsa, it is not something to proud of.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

I have once or twice but eh...Nope,not for me.

I get high on burned rubber and Two or fourstroke engine exhaust gasses.

Also! Non burned fuel smells goood. Makes you feel light in the head if you work to long in an enviroment filled with the substance.

Who else likes to destroy the enviroment by doing the same things greenpeace and such forbid while Climate screw-up by exhaust gasses is a myth. Besides,we're all gonna die before the apocalypse anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have once or twice but eh...Nope,not for me.
> 
> I get high on burned rubber and Two or fourstroke engine exhaust gasses.
> 
> ...


You should probably stop killing your brain cells.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You should probably stop killing your brain cells.


 
I've got plenty left to kill so why?

At least i don't do drugs or drink myself to death.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Smoke that peace pipe, Zeke.



Sorry, I am peace piped out. :/

Besides, Hookahs are the new "Peace pipes". Bongs are so yesterday.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sorry, I am peace piped out. :/
> 
> Besides, Hookahs are the new "Peace pipes". Bongs are so yesterday.


Hookah party on my dorm floor in 2 hours.  My floor actually had almost everyone chip in to buy one. 

I don't smoke though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have once or twice but eh...Nope,not for me.
> 
> I get high on burned rubber and Two or fourstroke engine exhaust gasses.
> 
> ...



I'd rather be alive for the apocalypse, just to see if it is true or not


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

Peyotye:

1 Consume
2 puke guts out
3 see God / visions / Dreamwalk

And I can make people do 3 without using peyote 


With all honesty and seriousness I have never used illegal drugs


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> And I can make people do 3 without using peyote



How?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How?


He's going to say because he fucks them so good.  I have a feeling.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He's going to say because he fucks them so good.  I have a feeling.



I should have guessed it.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How?


 
Drake-Magic. 

Hard to understand but he'll fuck your mind with the random stuff he throws at ya.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Drake-Magic.
> 
> Hard to understand but he'll fuck your mind with the random stuff he throws at ya.



o.0


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Drake-Magic.
> 
> Hard to understand but he'll fuck your mind with the random stuff he throws at ya.


 
Close.

*Holds 10lb. shop hammer* this helps too.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Or mini nukes.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Or mini nukes.


 
Too much fallout. 
I'd use the ban hammer but I'm not a mod. lol


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

So, you guys think the OP will ever come back?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Dunno,let's get back on-topic.

Transformers didn't do the macarena,nor drugs,why should *you.*


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope so.

I think I was starting to fall in love, probably just lust though.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

I Want Refunds on this Thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

My landmass erupts with kittens.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Want Refunds on this Thread.


 
Sorry; no refunds, exchanges, or store credit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacu said:


> ITT: DURGS ARE KOOL



woop woop hulk alert hulk alert call in the sperge police


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> So, you guys think the OP will ever come back?


I hope not.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> So, you guys think the OP will ever come back?



I think we drove the "Goff" out.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think we drove the "Goff" out.


 
She might be stoned for all that we know.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think we drove the "Goff" out.


SUPERgoff, at that.
I mean, did you see that 666?
SOOO HARDKOAR.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> SUPERgoff, at that.
> I mean, did you see that 666?
> SOOO HARDKOAR.



inorite?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> SUPERgoff, at that.
> I mean, did you see that 666?
> SOOO HARDKOAR.


 

I Lol'd

ONLY WAY YOU'RE GONNA GET MORE HARDCORE IS TAP THE 'CAPS' KEY,HIRE A STUNT TEAM AND A SHITLOAD OF FIREWORKS~!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> In their defense, people don't smoke garlic.


 
Got damn it, I lol'd XD


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

lol stoners


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't do drugs =/

When I was four, my mom got drunk and let me smoke a cigarette. It sucked. That was the only time I've ever experienced any recreational drugs.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

You guys are so mean. ):  : D


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

I was offered pot two weeks ago.

Does this count? :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Lol'd
> 
> ONLY WAY YOU'RE GONNA GET MORE HARDCORE IS TAP THE 'CAPS' KEY,HIRE A STUNT TEAM AND A SHITLOAD OF FIREWORKS~!


My goth penis is shrinking. 
Quick! Should I add 666's and 13's and maybe some random X's in varying capitalization around my username?



> You guys are so mean. ):


This is the internet.
When people post stupid things, they're pretty much strapping themselves with steaks and jumping in the shark tank, screaming _"COME GET ME!"_


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> My goth penis is shrinking.
> Quick! Should I add 666's and 13's and maybe some random X's in varying capitalization around my username?


No, you're already wearing all black.  you're good.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

i may be stoner...sorta well,

pot is the poor mans high.
its everwhere
and its not very good at all.
bah
weed is ridiculous ,for all the negative and positive hype it gets.

i will use _my_ "herbs" thank you.

>.>


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2009)

I've had people suggest that I smoke pot for a lot of reasons. I always have stomach problems and a low-to-nonexistent appetite, I have barely manageable anxiety problems and frequent panic attacks, and my wisdom tooth hurts like hell =( I'm guessing it's not going to cure my asthma, though XD


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 24, 2009)

Stoned right now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No, you're already wearing all black.  you're good.


I'm wearing camo. Lol.
But I AM wearing black shorts and flip-flops. Hmm...


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm wearing camo. Lol.
> But I AM wearing black shorts and flip-flops. Hmm...



Needs moar boots and black stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Needs moar boots and black stuff.



needs silver spikes & aunk


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Gnome said:


> needs silver spikes & aunk


Needs Tripp pants and dark makeup.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

> Needs moar boots and black stuff.





> needs silver spikes & aunk



Daw. But I have black stuff and boots I'm not wearing.

And I hate spikes, but I have a bat necklace, and I think I have an ankh somewhere. Lol.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh children, stop fighting, be nice. Heroin is where it's at anyway. Track marks are sexy as fuck.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Needs Tripp pants and dark makeup.


Shit. I hate Tripp pants and wannabe-metalhead makeup.

Guess I'll never be UBERDAERK enough.


----------



## Uro (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Because they post on the internet about how cool it is to do drugs and break the law.



HEY GUYS I SMOKE AND IT'S REALLY COOL, LOOK AT ME CONFORMING WITH MY NON CONFORMISTS FRIENDS!!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Shit. I hate Tripp pants and wannabe-metalhead makeup.
> 
> Guess I'll never be UBERDAERK enough.



That's ok, we still love you.  c:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've had people suggest that I smoke pot for a lot of reasons. I always have stomach problems and a low-to-nonexistent appetite, I have barely manageable anxiety problems and frequent panic attacks, and my wisdom tooth hurts like hell =( I'm guessing it's not going to cure my asthma, though XD



Actually it's a bronchodialator and can help relieve asthma  It won't cure it though.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh children, stop fighting, be nice. Heroin is where it's at anyway. Track marks are sexy as fuck.



That's why you sniff it :grin:


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow.

You guys are FUCKING ridiculous.

Ok, yeah, all you kids who don't smoke weed, good for you, thats fucking great.
But if you don't smoke, don't post on a fucking forum about SMOKING WEED you dumb fucks.

Seriously, you're bitching someone out over the fucking internet because you don't smoke and they do....are you fucking serious?  Get a life, dude. You'[re fucking gay.

Stop acting like: *OMGZWTFDRUGZRBAD!!!11!11!!!  *gasp!*
Its retarded, and rather immature.
You think weed is bad?
Great, thats your opinion.  Either state it like a mature, rational, adult, or don't fucking say anything.
If you're gonna whine like a little bitch, why don't you shut up about it, and get off the internet and go do something actually productive, hmm?

Oh, and by the way, I smoke weed.
A lot.
Every fucking morning, actually.
Have a problem with it?
Then kindly take your stupid pimply chatroom nerd ass of this fucking thread and go bitch to someone who actually cares.

In fact, I'm high right now, and I'm still making more sense than you ignorant fucks.

And, just for the record, yes, marijuana IS a drug.
It also is an HERB, you fucking idiots.
Its both, so stop bitching about which one it is.
Your both right.
Now shut up.

And for all of you that seem to think that weed is the second coming of the antichrist or something: just......shh.
If weed was SOOOOOOOO ecpically bad, they wouldn't have passed prop 215 and LEGALIZED its medical uses.
In fact, I am getting a medical script, so just for the record, since my fucking DOCTOR says weed is good for me, I'm gonna take his advice over the advice of a bunch of stupid kids on some dumb internet site pretending to be fucking animals.
He has a PhD. You have a keyboard.
Therefore....you lose.

Oh, and buying weed doesn't "fund terrorism" unless Osama Bin Laden is your pot dealer, dumbass.
The people I buy from are actual cannabis clubs, for medical patients, or my friends (who grow LEGALLY due to their scripts).  So if you 're calling all stoners "terrorists" than you're even dumber than I thought.

Oh, and another thing.  Making fun of someone because they are 'gothic' or have 666 in their name is honsetly the most immature, stupid, judgemental bullshit I've seen in a long time.
The fact that she's goth has nothing to do with the point of this thread, so quit being a bunch of fucking douchewads and get the fuck over yourselves.

Stop trying to start shit, and stop trying to act all hardcore and talk shit over a keyboard.
In fact, just stop talking, because you're making yourselves look more stupid than us so-called "dumb stoners."


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Do I get to chunk stones at furs till they die...wait a minute this is about getting high ._.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2009)

Uro said:


> HEY GUYS I SMOKE AND IT'S REALLY COOL, LOOK AT ME CONFORMING WITH MY NON CONFORMISTS FRIENDS!!



you and bacu should get together, hulk


im sure there will much sucking of dicks


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Stop trying to start shit, and stop trying to act all hardcore and talk shit over a keyboard.


Hypocrite says what?


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

It seems I have made a poor choice. I thought Fur Affinity was a place for furs to make friends and not judge others based on little habits. But no. Sadly, it is a place where immature little fur fags gather. Sad to see. I thought you were all okay. Everyone on Deviantart was right- Furs _are _ass-holes, thinking they're better than everyone else, wow, was I blinded. I'm used to being around good, nice, non-judgmental furs, but boy, was I naive. I thought surely there had to be mature furs out there in the world. So far, I've only met one here, how pathetic.
Before I leave this thread, I think I'll make some points here
- I _am _a socialist, Mr Elf what-ever-your-name-is. Socialism is commonly known amongst ignorant people as something related to terrorism. It is not, so do your research for yourself. Socialism is a theory of social organization that promotes the vesting of the ownership and control of the means of production and distribution of capitol, land, etc. in the community as a whole. 
-For you people like Barak who accuse me of needing herb because Iâ€™m a wuss at life- Iâ€™ll let you know that even before the weed I was happy with my life, probably much happier than you immature fuck-sticks. The weed came later, and I only smoke it because of the art and story ideas I get from it. It is not to make me happier because I already am very happy with the way my life is going. Sorry you losers arenâ€™t so lucky, and you have to make yourselves feel bigger by picking on people who havenâ€™t hurt you. 
-â€™Stoners are retardedâ€™ Really? Because as stated before, all my stoner friends and I have passed high school with GPAs of 3.0-3. Weâ€™re in college. We actually think for ourselves, unlike you people. How many of you passed high school with those kind of GPAs? How many of you passed High School period? I donâ€™t want an answer- youâ€™d all probably lie to make yourselves seem smarter anyways.
--Mikael Grizzly- Yeah, I do something with my life, unlike you who just sits on his ass and insults others who havenâ€™t hurt you. I actually go to college. I am working on writing novels, and making art for a living. What are you doing? Sitting on your ass jerking off to furry porn?
Wow, you all need to grow up. Youâ€™re giving me shit about weed while you sit around trying to make your needle dicks feel bigger by mocking others? How pathetic. Get a life, and smoke a bowl. You fags need it more than I do.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Wow.
> 
> You guys are FUCKING ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Go back to R&R.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> -â€™Stoners are retardedâ€™ Really? Because as stated before, all my stoner friends and I have passed high school with GPAs of 3.0-3. Weâ€™re in college. We actually think for ourselves, unlike you people. How many of you passed high school with those kind of GPAs? How many of you passed High School period? I donâ€™t want an answer- youâ€™d all probably lie to make yourselves seem smarter anyways.


You're obviously very intelligent, I apologize kind ma'am.  I'll make sure never to insult your intelligence again for fear that you'll use your Tom Cruise-esque mind powers against me.

I'd say how I graduated with a 3.96 from high school and currently in one of the best engineering colleges in the world (partly just to piss LB off because he loves it when I brag about myself), but I'm obviously lying and you're obviously telling the truth.

Also, graduating with a 3.0 from high school doesn't make you smart, especially if you take the normal classes.  Neither does just "being in college".


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Hypocrite says what?


 
Hypocrite says your stupid, actually 

And, guess what?
Every single person in the world is hypocrite.

So don't try and insult me by stating the obvious, honey.
Think up something a little more entertaining?



Ratte said:


> Go back to R&R.


 
Maybe if I actually knew what the fuck that was.....?
How about you actually explain it?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Hypocrite says your stupid, actually
> 
> And, guess what?
> Every single person in the world is hypocrite.
> ...


You're*

:V


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're*
> 
> :V


 
*gasp* OMG I made a spelling error!
Thank GOD you pointed that out!!!!

FAIL.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> *gasp* OMG I made a spelling error!
> Thank GOD you pointed that out!!!!
> 
> FAIL.


I don't think you really need to bring Him into this.  I mean, I pointed out, not Him.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Wow.
> 
> You guys are FUCKING ridiculous.
> 
> ...



lol You're pretty dumb for getting so heated on the internet you dumb stoner. :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Wall o' text.


Wow.
Someone sure got butthurt.

The wrist-slitting corner is over there. -points-


*GothDragon666*: See the quote in my sig.

And way to bitch about "judgment," before you decide to spew a fuckload of judgment, yourself.
Hypocrites have no validity to their arguments. Don't expect people to abide by restrictions you, yourself, refuse to.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol You're pretty dumb for getting so heated on the internet you dumb stoner. :V


 
Then you're pretty dumb for replying to this and encouraging me


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Then you're pretty dumb for replying to this and encouraging me



It's my job to drag it out and make you look like an imbecile.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Maybe if I actually knew what the fuck that was.....?
> How about you actually explain it?



Rants and Raves, second-to-last subforum in the General Discussion group.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wow.
> Someone sure got butthurt.


 
And what does that have to do with anything?
You guys are acting just as "butthurt" as I am, I just said it all in one post instead of dragging it out over 7 pages...



Vaelarsa said:


> The wrist-slitting corner is over there. -points-


 
......the maturity of that statement astounds me.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> And what does that have to do with anything?
> You guys are acting just as "butthurt" as I am, *I just said it all in one post instead of dragging it out over 7 pages...*



You're doing it wrong. :V


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's my job to drag it out and make you look like an imbecile.


 
Pffft.
Get a better job.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Maybe if I actually knew what the fuck that was.....?
> How about you actually explain it?


Pompous douche says what?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Pffft.
> Get a better job.



Nah. I enjoy my current job. It pays well.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Rants and Raves, second-to-last subforum in the General Discussion group.


 Ah.
Gotcha.
Nah, I don't think I will.
I'm having too much fun here.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You're doing it wrong. :V


 
So?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Lock is imminent.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Pompous douche says what?


 
See the above quote.
Since you're wondering what the pompus douche said.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

inb4lock
the mods are gathering to feast on this thread


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> So?



So do it right, DUH.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Lock is imminent.



My thoughts exactly. I see you guys down there D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> My thoughts exactly. I see you guys down there D:


 
lol three people have stated it so its inevitable huh x3


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

To infract...or not to infract?


----------



## Nargle (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I go eat dinner for 30 minutes while watching some Bizarre Foods on TV and suddenly all hell breaks loose o.o


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Lock is imminent.


 
Well, since I only joined this site to reply to this becuase my friend pointed out that people were acting stupid....
I don't know what that means.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> To infract...or not to infract?



I didn't do it. <.< >.> *runs*


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Well, since I only joined this site to reply to this becuase my friend pointed out that people were acting stupid....
> I don't know what that means.



Welcome to FAF, then.

Lock = closed thread.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> So do it right, DUH.


 
Apparently I'm a dumb stoner so......no.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> To infract...or not to infract?


 
I like the first option better and I also like pie :3


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Welcome to FAF, then.
> 
> Lock = closed thread.


 
That probably needs to happen.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

IRREVERENT

GET ON YOUR FUCKING WALKER AND LOCK THIS THREAD, STAT


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

Infractions for everybody?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

inb4lock. 

no infracshuns plx


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> Apparently I'm a dumb stoner so......no.



Well thank you for admitting it to everyone.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> IRREVERENT
> 
> GET ON YOUR FUCKING WALKER AND LOCK THIS THREAD, STAT


 
*steals teh walker*
>.>
<.<
*runs*


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I didn't do it. <.< >.> *runs*


 
You helped with the problem.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> You helped with the problem.


He didn't help you get stoned :V


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Keep shit like this up and I'll drown you.


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well thank you for admitting it to everyone.


 
You're welcome
I live to prove you right.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> You helped with the problem.



I always do. :smug:



Monsieur-nick said:


> You're welcome
> I live to prove you right.



I like your meaning for living.


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2009)

Fucking love you guys.  Marry me FAF.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Fucking love you guys.  Marry me FAF.


That's illegal in the US :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Keep shit like this up and I'll drown you.


 
but I like living T.T


----------



## Monsieur-nick (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He didn't help you get stoned :V


 
I never said he did.

I'd never smoke with people like him.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Monsieur-nick said:


> I'd never smoke with people like him.



I appreciate that, really I do.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's illegal in the US :V



Iowa.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> IRREVERENT
> 
> GET ON YOUR FUCKING WALKER AND LOCK THIS THREAD, STAT



YOU'LL HAVE TO SPEAK UP, RATTE, HIS HEARING ISN'T WHAT IT USED TO BE, Y'KNOW.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

SOMEONE

I KNOW YOU'RE THERE

>:C

LOCK
LOCK
LOCK


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> YOU'LL HAVE TO SPEAK UP, RATTE, HIS HEARING ISN'T WHAT IT USED TO BE, Y'KNOW.



*IRREVERENT, LOCK THIS FUCKING THREAD*


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> YOU'LL HAVE TO SPEAK UP, RATTE, HIS HEARING ISN'T WHAT IT USED TO BE, Y'KNOW.



OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS
OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS OTTERBOIS


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> SOMEONE
> 
> I KNOW YOU'RE THERE
> 
> ...



I bet they're not cause you keep telling them too. =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

crap grimmfang is here :|


----------



## Surgat (Sep 24, 2009)

*This thread is retarded.*

Derailed, talking about user's illegal activities.


----------

